# Industry News: Ricoh launches RICOH GR III high-end, compact digital camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2019)

> Press Release:
> Newest model in the popular RICOH GR series delivers exceptional image quality in a smaller, lightweight body, making it ideal for street photography
> *WEST CALDWELL, NJ, February 21, 2019* – Ricoh Imaging Americas Corporation today announced the launch of the highly anticipated RICOH GR III camera. The new camera is the latest model in the RICOH GR series, a lineup of high-end digital cameras providing exceptional image quality in a compact, lightweight body ideal for street photography, travel and capturing candid images.
> The RICOH GR III features a newly designed lens, image sensor and imaging engine that further upgrade image quality, enhance functionality and improve usability. The 18.3mm F2.8 lens delivers exceptional imaging performance with a slim design, consisting of six optical elements in four groups while retaining the 28mm angle of view. It produces...



Continue reading...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 3, 2019)

If it had an optical viewfinder I would be interested. But it does not, so I will stick with my plan to get a Fuji X100F. This will be the point and shoot to replace my Canon M that I got dirt cheap but dropped and broke in Europe last week.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 5, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> If it had an optical viewfinder I would be interested. But it does not, so I will stick with my plan to get a Fuji X100F. This will be the point and shoot to replace my Canon M that I got dirt cheap but dropped and broke in Europe last week.


Same with me: no viewfinder, no deal!
The real (bigger) alternative for me is named Leica Q 2


----------

